

[Show HN] Nanotate - Gain super speed with intuitive hotkeys - freshlog

Today I'm introducing Nanotate, the app that grants you super speed snap, annotation and uploading to imgur.<p>All with intuitive hotkeys.<p>http://alvinlai.com/nanotate/<p>While apps like Skitch exist, they've become bloated over time and none of them have the hotkeys that let me be as effective as I can be. Yea, I save time by minimizing the use of the mouse/trackpad, so if you're a hotkey fanatic like me, chances are you'd love Nanotate.<p>I've made several highly web-service specific Mac screen capture tools (Freshlog for Basecamp, Screendocs etc) over the years but they all lacked the ability to annotate.<p>Two weekends ago I was inspired to finally learn Quartz 2D, then spent the course of the next week drawing custom controls, authentication with imgur, implementing license key generation and Mac App Store integration.<p>Over time, I intend use what I've learnt with Nanotate to add annotation capabilities to my other web service-specific screen capture apps.<p>Today, Nanotate launches on the Mac App Store, 50% off the first week:<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nanotate/id601942194?mt=12<p>Here are some promo codes:<p>XYFYTTNE737M
NM7YR7NEJPH9
T44LETPJ4PN3<p>If you missed the promo codes, you can download a free trial from:<p>http://alvinlai.com/nanotate/<p>Let me know what you think!
======
Goopplesoft
So I have to say I really like it so far. I would add a bit of description to
the iTunes store. Also, if you get around to dropbox integration that'd be
cool, I could replace grabbox fully.

~~~
freshlog
Check out my other app Screendocs!

<http://screendocs.com/>

It lets you capture step-by-step screenshots, formats them nicely with HTML in
a public Dropbox folder, where you can share a link in 1 step.

------
samwize
I have redeemed NM7YR7NEJPH9

~~~
Goopplesoft
I have redeemed T44LETPJ4PN3

